# Red rash on Sulcata.. Help..



## ninja-tortise (Sep 24, 2015)

I have a 2 yr old Sulcata, as I was cleaning out his enclosure and checking him over, I noticed a red rash on his armpits, legs, neck area. Basically on the skin portion of his "arms" and neck. 

He has a primarily sand enclosure. I'm wondering since it has been very moist outside ( as they are kept outside) that maybe it's a rubbing rash/ abrasion from the sand... 
Any help would be great!!


----------



## dmmj (Sep 24, 2015)

most likely it is the sand doing it. it's hard for me to tell from the pictures but is the red areas where his legs and stuff would be when he's laying down in the Sand?


----------



## ninja-tortise (Sep 24, 2015)

dmmj said:


> most likely it is the sand doing it. it's hard for me to tell from the pictures but is the red areas where his legs and stuff would be when he's laying down in the Sand?


Yes,the reddened areas are in spots that would rub against the shell, which I could see creating friction.
I'm worried it would be something more serious, as he has never had an issue like this before. He has been in this same enclosure for about 7 months.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 24, 2015)

definitely sounds like sand irritation to me can you get rid of it?


----------



## ninja-tortise (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## ninja-tortise (Sep 24, 2015)

dmmj said:


> definitely sounds like sand irritation to me can you get rid of it?


The sand? Or red area?


----------



## dmmj (Sep 24, 2015)

the sand of course.  get rid of this and the redness will disappear


----------



## ninja-tortise (Sep 24, 2015)

We are making changes to the enclosure to add a larger grass area. 
Thank you for your help!


----------



## Jodie (Sep 24, 2015)

Definitely get the sand out of there. I would keep those areas really clean until they heal. Some antibiotic cream would be a good idea in my opinion.


----------



## ninja-tortise (Sep 24, 2015)

Jodie said:


> Definitely get the sand out of there. I would keep those areas really clean until they heal. Some antibiotic cream would be a good idea in my opinion.


The antibiotic cream, would I need an RX or is this something that it OTC?


----------



## dmmj (Sep 24, 2015)

ninja-tortise said:


> The antibiotic cream, would I need an RX or is this something that it OTC?


OTC


----------



## ninja-tortise (Sep 24, 2015)

dmmj said:


> OTC


Ok, thank you!


----------



## Keith D. (Sep 24, 2015)

You can use some EVCO on the area a couple times but no more then that especially on the skin due to its SPF properties.


----------



## Alaskamike (Sep 24, 2015)

Sand can be very abrasive. The areas you are showing could easily get sand in the cracks and cervices, and as he moves rub off the skin.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 24, 2015)

I agree with what came above: it's the sand.

And a warm welcome to the forum.


----------



## ninja-tortise (Sep 24, 2015)

We originally had them on a mulch bedding, but as they got bigger we moved them to a temporary but bigger enclosure. As well as moving them
Outside, the mulch ( we are in S.FL) kept getting these little bugs in it every few days, so we stopped using the mulch approach. We were told to do part sand and an 'island' area of grass.
What would be a more ideal and less abrasive bedding?

* there is A LOT of contradicting information that I've been reading( not on here, but in general). So real advice is much needed*


----------



## ninja-tortise (Sep 24, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> I agree with what came above: it's the sand.
> 
> And a warm welcome to the forum.


Thank you!


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 24, 2015)

ninja-tortise said:


> We originally had them on a mulch bedding, but as they got bigger we moved them to a temporary but bigger enclosure. As well as moving them
> Outside, the mulch ( we are in S.FL) kept getting these little bugs in it every few days, so we stopped using the mulch approach. We were told to do part sand and an 'island' area of grass.
> What would be a more ideal and less abrasive bedding?
> 
> * there is A LOT of contradicting information that I've been reading( not on here, but in general). So real advice is much needed*


Sorry and *very *sorry to have to say this: you are going to have to hear/read contradicting info time and once again, as this is NOT *mathematics *where: 

1+1 =2. Things are not as clear as that, therefore allowing two persons to disagree.


----------



## Jodie (Sep 24, 2015)

It is confusing and frustrating. I use coco coir, and coco husk for my Leopards. My outside enclosures for the most part are just native soil.


----------



## ninja-tortise (Sep 24, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Sorry and *very *sorry to have to say this: you are going to have to hear/read contradicting info time and once again, as this is NOT *mathematics *where:
> 
> 1+1 =2. Things are not as clear as that, therefore allowing two persons to disagree.



Yes, I understand that people's opinions differe. But that wasn't exactly where I was going with my question... 

My only concern is to care for my tortoise as best as I can. Which is also why I have reached out to other people who may have had better success with other methods/products regarding Sulcatas.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 24, 2015)

ninja-tortise said:


> Yes, I understand that people's opinions differe. But that wasn't exactly where I was going with my question...
> 
> My only concern is to care for my tortoise as best as I can. Which is also why I have reached out to other people who may have had better success with other methods/products regarding Sulcatas.


I know exactly what you mean. I have done one thing when receiving conflicting info: I apply what I think suits Oli best instead of siting down thinking endlessly, without getting anywhere.


----------



## ninja-tortise (Sep 24, 2015)

Jodie said:


> It is confusing and frustrating. I use coco coir, and coco husk for my Leopards. My outside enclosures for the most part are just native soil.[/QUOTE
> I can't wait until they are big enough to be outside of the enclosure





Jodie said:


> It is confusing and frustrating. I use coco coir, and coco husk for my Leopards. My outside enclosures for the most part are just native soil.


thank you for your suggestion, when they are bigger we are going with an open area concept. But for now they tip the scale at a whopping 2lbs. each. They are still itty bitty


----------



## ninja-tortise (Sep 24, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> I know exactly what you mean. I have done one thing when receiving conflicting info: I apply what I think suits Oli best instead of siting down thinking endlessly, without getting anywhere.


That's what we thought we were doing with the sand, but that obviously was the wrong route to go in this case. My poor guy


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 24, 2015)

ninja-tortise said:


> Yes, I understand that people's opinions differe. But that wasn't exactly where I was going with my question...
> 
> My only concern is to care for my tortoise as best as I can. Which is also why I have reached out to other people who may have had better success with other methods/products regarding Sulcatas.[/QUOTE
> 
> So sorry and hope to hear he's better SOON. please keep s updated and good luck.


----------



## ninja-tortise (Sep 24, 2015)

absolutely, and thank you!!


----------



## Jodie (Sep 24, 2015)

This is my hatchling leopards outside enclosure.
I had to remove the native soil, because it was rocky. I used topsoil and coco Coir on top. This way I can plant whatever.


----------



## ninja-tortise (Sep 24, 2015)

Jodie said:


> This is my hatchling leopards outside enclosure.
> I had to remove the native soil, because it was rocky. I used topsoil and coco Coir on top. This way I can plant whatever.
> View attachment 149822
> View attachment 149823


I like the layout you have for them! Something we can definitely do!!


----------



## Alaskamike (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm in Sourh Florida also. My ground is sandy. When I put up my enclosures I got bags of organic top soil and a few bags of organic compost and raked it in there then planted the enclosures. Dug up pads of grass from my side lot too to get it green. 
This is one my Leopard lives in about 2.8 lbs with a heated hide box 



We are assuming the sand was causing the red spots. But I'd keep an eye on them since we can't be sure. But it likely was that 

Keeping the ants out of my areas has been a task too , I don't feed any mazuri in the enclosure as it seems to draw them. 
S Florida is great for temps , sun and plants but the bugs can be difficult. 

Good fortune with yours


----------



## dmmj (Sep 25, 2015)

Alaskamike said:


> I'm in Sourh Florida also. My ground is sandy. When I put up my enclosures I got bags of organic top soil and a few bags of organic compost and raked it in there then planted the enclosures. Dug up pads of grass from my side lot too to get it green.
> This is one my Leopard lives in about 2.8 lbs with a heated hide box
> View attachment 149926
> 
> ...


wait a minute AlaskaMike lives in Florida? this world no longer makes any sense to me


----------



## Alaskamike (Sep 25, 2015)

@dmmj
Lol 
Well .... 20 + , yes in Alaska ,got me the name. So many Mikes - my friends started calling me Alaskamike to differentiate. Kinda stuck. 

Now I'm warm again - finally. 
Sometimes even hot ! But I refuse to complain.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 28, 2015)

Hello, and a very warm welcome to Tortoise Forum.
Hopefully, the rash is now receding. ?


----------

